# Online/Internet horse shows



## lili (Oct 7, 2015)

Have you tried this one ? I think they're just starting and offer a cup series also.


----------



## STimore (Nov 1, 2015)

Iphda is a great organization & offer what they call vshows. They have been around for years offer many levels & is set up in a way that helps you train the horse along the way. They also offer great into about riding & training.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I do Interdressage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

